# BSNL Unlimited 2Mbps for 3k



## goobimama (Apr 25, 2007)

Are people aware of this? and if they are, why wasn't this posted at the digit forum? This is the stuff I've been waiting for! Now just have to wait for BSNL to have an extra slot in their system...

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/9718/untitledxv0.jpg

If this was posted before, please pardon my ignorance and close this thread.

*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 25, 2007)

Isn't it too costly??


----------



## Nilesh.Ravindran (Apr 25, 2007)

Dont U Guys Think Its Toooo Costly..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ But its a business plan not a home plan so its costly. I will stick to my 256 kbps Unlimited plan.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 25, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> ^^ But its a business plan not a home plan so its costly. I will stick to my 256 kbps Unlimited plan.


Business plan but still only single user offerings.Not of much help for cybercafe owners.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

Goobi, you are actually going to pay Rs. 3,300 per month for an Internet connection? Whoa! I mean, that price is insane, even if it gets you hundred high definition movies per month.

And anyway, I don't think they give the business plans for home use.


----------



## csczero (Apr 25, 2007)

the cheapest is i think tata indicoms 512k for 2000 business


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 25, 2007)

i'll opt for the Home 500 plan , nyways with 2mbps unlimited conn , my hard disk won't be able to cope up


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

Mine neither.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 25, 2007)

I just need the stupid high connection to play some online games which iam unable to do in useless 256 conn. Barely we can do anything in 256 conn.


----------



## comrade (Apr 25, 2007)

...thanks for the info..512kbps from tata is around 2000 so 1 mbps will be around 4k..but bsnl offers 2mbps around 3k i think its comparitively cheaper.

btw cant we use the single user plan to connect multiple systems to access net?  isnt that possible to connect all the systems in cafe to connect internet via a single sytem that runs a proxy server? 
isnt that legal?


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 25, 2007)

Duhhh!!!thtz for business Plan!...Might work out for  a 2mb/s...


----------



## goobimama (Apr 25, 2007)

DATAONE - UNLIMITED BUSINESS PLANS (*w.e.f. 16th  March 2007*)

And as for going in for this plan, I wouldn't mind using it for like 3 months or so...you know, I will need that when the '300' HD DVD is out...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 25, 2007)

too costly goobi.....rite now i pay 785p.m for 256k unlimited.
looking forward to next year's budget...hope this comes down *significantly*


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I will need that when the '300' HD DVD is out...


Seriously goobi, you are the only person I've ever seen who likes that movie. And you've practically fallen in love with it.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ Heheh. What can I say. It's all subjective I guess.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

Still...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 25, 2007)

Are business plans available for Home Users?


----------



## aryayush (Apr 25, 2007)

I have my doubts.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 25, 2007)

reliance gives u 300 Kbps @ 900 UL


----------



## royal (Apr 26, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> too costly goobi.....rite now i pay 785p.m for 256k unlimited.



Which plan ? 



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Seriously goobi, you are the only person I've ever seen who likes that movie. And you've practically fallen in love with it.



Count me in...I loved the comic book (I am a big Frank Miller fan) but I found the movie to be simply great


----------



## aryayush (Apr 26, 2007)

Unbelievable!


----------



## eddie (Apr 26, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Are business plans available for Home Users?


 Yes both type of connections are available for Home users but Home plans are not available for commercial/business establishments.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 26, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Yes both type of connections are available for Home users but Home plans are not available for commercial/business establishments.


Well i have seen some people using the home plan in cyber cafes illegally.


----------



## eddie (Apr 26, 2007)

Lots of things happen illegally in this world but we are not allowed to talk about them in ThinkDigit forums


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 26, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Lots of things happen illegally in this world but we are not allowed to talk about them in ThinkDigit forums


So u r telling me that if someone is doing illegal things we should ignore it and not say a word.I did not,in any way,meant that u should also use the above method.This type of illegal use of internet happens because of the negligence of BSNL.


----------



## Superfrag (Apr 27, 2007)

Even I Love 300 Spartaaa Ftw


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 27, 2007)

still getting 400mb for Rs200/-


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 27, 2007)

Superfrag said:
			
		

> Even I Love 300 Spartaaa Ftw



What is that got to do with this topic?.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 27, 2007)

_300_ is a movie (a stupid one, at that) and we were discussing it. I had just mentioned that goobimama was the only person I knew who liked that movie. Mr. Superfrag here wanted to show some love to the movie too. It has got nothing to do with the topic per se, but it related to the discussion we were having.

Any other questions?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 27, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> _300_ is a movie (a stupid one, at that) and we were discussing it. I had just mentioned that goobimama was the only person I knew who liked that movie. Mr. Superfrag here wanted to show some love to the movie too. It has got nothing to do with the topic per se, but it related to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Any other questions?



Yea. I know it is a movie but want i want to know is there any relation with this topic.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 28, 2007)

seeing the movie with frndz was grreat fun 

sorry for hijacking the topic though


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 24, 2007)

If you don't see 300 , you will not enjoy the best parodies ever.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 24, 2007)

Kind of an old thread eh. But anyway, since 300 has just been released on HD DVD, it fits the bill!


----------



## Romeo (Jul 24, 2007)

aaahh...still expensive :$ will be waiting to get it cheaper


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Jul 26, 2007)

well for home user it is still............


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 26, 2007)

I dont trust *UPTO *word in that BSNL plan.
  When its Bsnl is gets very uncertain !


----------



## aryayush (Jul 26, 2007)

I dunno. Of all the Internet services I've ever used, DataOne has been the most consistent and problem free one. I like it.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 26, 2007)

I get speeds of 220kBps on my 384 upto 2mbps connection so I'm pretty darn satisfied.


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 26, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I dunno. Of all the Internet services I've ever used, DataOne has been the most consistent and problem free one. I like it.


+1 to that...!!


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 30, 2007)

What ever said and done, BSNL rocks in bringing out the best plans which always keeps us stranded on our tracks like a batsmen facing a perfect line and length ball not knowing whether to use the front foot and play or use the back foot and defend. But that's where we geeks should be different, never give the slip a catch!!

I guess this is the only 2Mbps unlimited plan so far in India which is accessible to everyone. Infact Tata provides 1Mbps unlimited for 3600 which is 300 more than what BSNL is offering for 2Mbps.

And guys, you have to understand that what most of us call broadband is ADSL technology and it is dependent on distance and that is the reason that any service provider will tell you 'upto' 2Mbps and not 2Mbps. This is the case with any service provider in the world and if any service provider is promising you exactly 2Mbps and always 2Mbps, then they are lying to you! It's technically impossible for everyone to achieve that speed unless everyone have their local telephone exchange a stone throw away from their house!

And don't forget that BSNL will be upgrading to 8Mbps shortly!

I correct myself. Seems like BSNL has withdrawn the offer coz the Business 3300 chart now says bandwidth is only 256!!!!!!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 5, 2008)

Last year people were talking that it is costly.. 

see now.. the real costly is " 9K a month for 1 mbps and 15K a month for 2mbps unlimited ..  as were discussing in other thread


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

See the date dude. u r digging an old thread


----------

